# Req] Port Galaxy S 2 Lockscreen!



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1070564

would any devs be interested in trying to port this lockscreen over to cm7 or liquid?


----------



## Rogan (Jul 9, 2011)

If this comes from touchwiz, which I believe it does, it will take building it from scratch because we can't port it.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

yeah it's from touchwiz i think. it was worth a shot asking for it because it's a great lockscreen, very simplistic.


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

I say use widget lockers ics lockscreen...sexy clean


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

sixohtew said:


> I say use widget lockers ics lockscreen...sexy clean


i never liked widgetlocker, too bad we cannot just get a port.


----------



## Rogan (Jul 9, 2011)

Widgetlocker has never been my cup of tea either, I'd say the best lockscreen i've come across is Romanbb's honeycomb lockscreen in OMFGB.


----------



## 3UR0TR45H (Aug 17, 2011)

This has been ported over for MIUI if that helps anyone who wants to take it on.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

3UR0TR45H said:


> This has been ported over for MIUI if that helps anyone who wants to take it on.


cool i hope someone can take it on.


----------

